# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  The Right to Read

## timosman

http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-read.en.html




> For Dan Halbert, the road to Tycho began in collegewhen Lissa Lenz asked to borrow his computer. Hers had broken down, and unless she could borrow another, she would fail her midterm project. There was no one she dared ask, except Dan.
> 
> This put Dan in a dilemma. He had to help herbut if he lent her his computer, she might read his books. Aside from the fact that you could go to prison for many years for letting someone else read your books, the very idea shocked him at first. Like everyone, he had been taught since elementary school that sharing books was nasty and wrongsomething that only pirates would do.
> 
> And there wasn't much chance that the SPAthe Software Protection Authoritywould fail to catch him. In his software class, Dan had learned that each book had a copyright monitor that reported when and where it was read, and by whom, to Central Licensing. (They used this information to catch reading pirates, but also to sell personal interest profiles to retailers.) The next time his computer was networked, Central Licensing would find out. He, as computer owner, would receive the harshest punishmentfor not taking pains to prevent the crime.
> 
> Of course, Lissa did not necessarily intend to read his books. She might want the computer only to write her midterm. But Dan knew she came from a middle-class family and could hardly afford the tuition, let alone her reading fees. Reading his books might be the only way she could graduate. He understood this situation; he himself had had to borrow to pay for all the research papers he read. (Ten percent of those fees went to the researchers who wrote the papers; since Dan aimed for an academic career, he could hope that his own research papers, if frequently referenced, would bring in enough to repay this loan.)
> 
> Later on, Dan would learn there was a time when anyone could go to the library and read journal articles, and even books, without having to pay. There were independent scholars who read thousands of pages without government library grants. But in the 1990s, both commercial and nonprofit journal publishers had begun charging fees for access. By 2047, libraries offering free public access to scholarly literature were a dim memory.
> ...

----------


## DamianTV

So here is something else to add to that.

People get in a lot of hot water based on what they say.  When Big Brother knows EVERYTHING that you LISTEN to or READ, when are people going to start being convicted for that?  My guess?  Not long...

----------

